# Watch This Guy Skin an Gut a Deer (fast)



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Graphic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmW87RoU7-8[/ame]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I've only once skinned out a deer while still warm. Amazingly easy, the skin just about falls off.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the way I skin a deer , but I don't race for time. Don't think I could do it that fast.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, you think he has done that job once or twice? Nice job. Even DH was impressed.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

That looked like a super sharp knife but it was impressive!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd like to know just where you find deer that the skin just falls off easily? Buy the time I get home with a deer, rigamortize has set in.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Like tinknal said,if the deer is still fairly warm it peels real easy.This guy is fast hot or cold.One swipe with the saw and both legs are off:bow:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Go alot faster if Mr. Game Warden coming down the road :gaptooth:

big rockpile


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

That's not a deer, it's a jack rabbit! non-the-less, it was fast. I need to sharpen up my knife!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Fresh is the ONLY way to skin a deer. Worse one I ever had was Christmas 1983, coldest on record for that date. Shot one of "Santa's reindeer" when it was -14ÂºF. Then had to drive just over 50 miles to get home. Had all I could do to un-bend the legs to get her out of the trunk of my '76 Ford LTD. Too heavy for me to lift her up to the hooks in the garage so skinning had to be on the cement. That frozen skin fought every quarter-inch of the way but my fingers never got wet or bloody, any liquid was froze. A month before, I'd skinned out a hanging buck fawn and didn't take much longer than a big old boar ****!

Martin


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

The problem I have is they are carrying the deer around for a while before they are gutting them. I gut my deer where they fall. Taste better and less weight to carry out. It looked like he was throwing away the flank meat. He is also throwing the hide, heart and liver. Hides are worth money or you can make leather. The heart and liver are good to eat.
Steve


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I tend to field dress mine .....


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I gutted out a deer for a friend after dark. He said "how do you do that in the dark?" I said "Hell, I've never done one in daylight......"


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

His saw is amazing!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Showed it to couple friends and they came to the same conclusion I did,Hide came to easy we are thinking he used Air to losen it.But still fast.

big rockpile


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

He was dang sure fast!

Any deer I've taken was gutted on the spot. Once in a while the hide was left on to keep the meat clean, but not for long.

Try skinning furbearers that are old 'n cold. You do it cuz you have to, but you never waste a chance to skin them fresh.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

We cleaned one last week that was dead only 10 minutes before we started and the skin didn't come off like that. That was pretty amazing!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Anyone ever use an air compressor to loosen the hide prior to skinning?

[YOUTUBE]7Mz1hrrrFZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

I tried the same technique as that guy this year. No way could I come close to that speed though. I came to this conclusion: As long as we have 4-wheelers to get the animal back to camp I won't field dress another deer or bear. I'd rather drag the extra 30-40 pounds for 100 yards to the wheeler.

One of the problems with field dressing and then dragging is that the cavity always fills up with so much crap - leaves, moss, lichen, hair, and blood that the flank meat, tenderloins, and some of the rear quarters are a huge challenge to clean or even salvage. I couldn't believe how much cleaner everything stayed with the effect of much less meat wasted.

Count me as a believer.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Anyone ever use an air compressor to loosen the hide prior to skinning?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7Mz1hrrrFZA[/YOUTUBE]


 I wished they had shown it being skinned after they used the air.I watched the long version and they skinned a doe the old fashion way but not that buck.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I tried using the compressed air but was disappointed in that the air had a tendency to cause the outer flesh/membrane on the meat to inflate somewhat resembling bubble pak.
Cleanliness is critical to me when skinning. I still prefer the method where the cape is held by a rope around a golf ball and a chain around the neck. Lift the animal with a front end loader or skidsteer using the chain and have the rope to a stationary fixture. The skin will peel off removing the hide in a single piece and the hair inside.









Even the privates are skinned


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW, that was quick! but never seen it done that way and OMG that saw!!! We've done it like agmantoo has, and then we just skin em but not at that speed or precision!! LOL


----------

